# post your race pics!



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

16 cyclocross races this past season, I just bought a road bike and start my first road race next sunday.


----------



## Cloxxki (Feb 21, 2004)

This is one of my favorites.
At the Dutch Nationals, you see me showing my fellow racers De Knegt and Groenendaal just the way it's done.

In the other you see me a bit further down the field, in a perfectly dry Sint Michielsgestel, during the Superprestige race, ca. 2000/1. I still had very little CX experience back then, but it gave me the same feeling in the legs as a winding road crit does. That course today sure was an off-road crit, incredible speeds, even through tight grassy corners.
Incredible, a few second after the starting shot, you find yourself diving into a right hander at 50+kh, and way far behind already.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

*A few I took of the A's last season...*





































I actually took more pictures than of just these two, these are just my favorite shots.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here are a few from last year.*

These are from the Rockville classic in Marysville, PA. It was my 1st race. These are pics from the men's B.


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

*First pic may be off a Masters race*

Looks like Chris Long of IF, second rider in pic one. He typically rides masters or A. 
Strong Rider, good pic!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

You might be right-I think the masters and b's went off at the same time.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

just after the barriers, pre re mount


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

*Apenrose Race*



kannas said:


> 16 cyclocross races this past season, I just bought a road bike and start my first road race next sunday.


Early season racing before it got wet. I'm the rider in the yellow jersey on the right about to remount.

<img src="https://www.hoyerfamily.com/images/IMG_4753.jpg">

Another shot right after the remount. Notice that I'm now looking at my feet trying to clip back in. I have to get better at that so I don't have to look when I clip.

<img src="https://www.hoyerfamily.com/images/IMG_4754.jpg">


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

kannas said:


> 16 cyclocross races this past season, I just bought a road bike and start my first road race next sunday.


OBC CX Series in Ottawa, Nov 3th, 2003.


----------



## pawistik (Feb 16, 2003)

UncleFuzzy: I wish somebody would've been standing at the top of the hill holding out one of those bottled beverages for me!


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

*Guess what beverage....*

Try to guess was beverage it is?
I vote Buckler Beer! Your turn.


----------



## JohnL (Feb 4, 2004)

*Some of my favorites*

from the MAC Series at Blue Diamond Park in DE last year:




































Sarah Uhl

Not sure if I'll be able to actually try racing this year, but I plan on attending a few in my area again.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

I have always found pictures a great help in studying my technique, i.e seeing if you look down to clip in etc. This last pic shows Sarah's bad carrying technique, with the frame so far back it throws off her balance and you have to compensate by bending too far forward reducing lung capacity.
Not trying to be critical just thought some might find this useful.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

First and second races of 2003 Senior Elite


----------



## JohnL (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't think it stopped her from blowing away the field. I think, if I remember seeing the results, she kicked everyone's butt in this race.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

JohnL said:


> I don't think it stopped her from blowing away the field. I think, if I remember seeing the results, she kicked everyone's butt in this race.


You could probably have put her on a kiddies tricycle and she would still have kicked butt, when Pros are that far ahead of the rest of the field a little bad technique is not going to affect her much, but for mere mortals every little helps, every 5 seconds lost dismounting really adds up when you do it 20 times.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

and that sort of thing will cost ya when you aren't physically dominant over the rest of the field (regionals, states, Nats, etc..)


----------



## triangleforge (Feb 18, 2004)

*Bigger version*

Here's a bigger version of the bitty little photo at left, from one of the Panorama races in the Virginia series a couple of years back:


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Man, just seeing this makes me want to race again!*



kannas said:


> 16 cyclocross races this past season, I just bought a road bike and start my first road race next sunday.


I raced just 1x this past year. It was my 1st. I'll definately be out there again. Is it October yet?


----------



## karyg (Feb 17, 2004)

*desert cyclocross*

This is from a late September race in Reno. As you can see this is not the most technical part of the course.


----------



## karyg (Feb 17, 2004)

*desert cross 2*

Here is one of my 11 yr old boy, Levi on his way to 3rd place in the C group. It started snowing about 5 minutes after this picture.


----------



## cogsi (Feb 24, 2003)

here is me crashing hard at my second cross race ever.
www.bikecrazie.ca/video/barrier.mpg
turn up the volume You can hear my shins hit the barrier.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

*Ooops*

Personally, I liked the missed remount ... I remember a race last year where I got my tights caught on my seat on a remount -- twice.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Really nice.  Glad I'm not the only "graceful" one out there!


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

*Think weve all done it sometime*

Remember when I was a juvenile racing in the thickest soupiest mud I have ever seen, barely maintaining 5 mph you would swing your right leg over to coast to dismount before a runup and the bike would simply stop, about 30 feet short of the barrier with zero momemtum took some getting used to to only unclip right at the barrier. Also in the same race I jumped to remount and with the combined muck on my shorts and seat slid onto and right off the saddle straight over the bike and into more mud on hands and knees. Finally decided to run the final 3 whole laps, believe it or not picked off 4 or 5 riders to finish 3rd. Thats when I was young enough to run forever and not die gasping on the ground. Remember when we could play before school then run around all day at school run home then play all evening, then repeat? never needed a "day off" or a recovery ride to recuperate did we, aahh those were the days.


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

cogsi said:


> here is me crashing hard at my second cross race ever.
> www.bikecrazie.ca/video/barrier.mpg
> turn up the volume You can hear my shins hit the barrier.


In the 1st race ever in my whole life last year, the course had quite a bit of singletrack & the early rain certainly did not help. There was THE tree root right in the middle, 3 laps & 3 times flying over the handlebar we went!!!! Gotta love it! After that, I got it figured out.
It still puts a smile on my face when I think back. Mind you, I certainly did not feel so smart when it was happening.


----------



## pawistik (Feb 16, 2003)

cogsi said:


> here is me crashing hard at my second cross race ever.
> www.bikecrazie.ca/video/barrier.mpg
> turn up the volume You can hear my shins hit the barrier.


That's Awesome! What are you guys talking about crashes for? I thought I was the only guy on the course looking like the fool and tripping over the bike. Last year in my first ever race of any sort, I somehow buggered up the remount and landed on my face, basically tripping over the bike. This year I'm gonna get out a couple times with the local racing club that puts on cyclocross races and go to their "how to mount & dismount" practice sessions.


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

pawistik said:


> That's Awesome! What are you guys talking about crashes for? I thought I was the only guy on the course looking like the fool and tripping over the bike. Last year in my first ever race of any sort, I somehow buggered up the remount and landed on my face, basically tripping over the bike. This year I'm gonna get out a couple times with the local racing club that puts on cyclocross races and go to their "how to mount & dismount" practice sessions.


You're not alone! Everyone needs to laugh or make fun of themseleves every so often!


----------

